# swivel n go minivan seats



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Kind of an oddball question....from a safety perspective would having a child permanently rear facing in one of these swivel seats offer the same level of protection as having them in a forward facing seat/rear facing carseat?

We're contemplating a new minivan purchase and I'm just curious.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Just answered my own question already via another website. You can't use the swivel function with a carseat. Or more precisely....its against manufacturers instructions to do so.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

For that matter, I think that if you actually look at the car manual, you're supposed to leave the minivan seats facing forward while the car is in motion.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmmm....I'll have to check and see if the seats are supposed to be forward while in motion. B/c I could swear up and down that in one of their commercials they show the seats facing backward while van is in motion. Maybe I'm not seeing things correctly.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
For that matter, I think that if you actually look at the car manual, you're supposed to leave the minivan seats facing forward while the car is in motion.

I believe the new Town n' Countrys allow the seat to be used rear-facing while driving. But as the OP said, NOT with a child restraint. I also believe that the new Town n' Countrys have an available built in booster seat option that CAN be used while the vehicle seat is rear-facing (although any other booster seat could NOT be used while rear-facing, just the built in option they offer).


----------

